# Where are ports being blocked?



## pitythefool26 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm using μTorrent on port 29754. I have a TrendNET TEW-432BRP router. I have a Special AP entry set up for μTorrent for UDP and TCP connections. I have my Windows Firewall (XP SP2) turned off. I have AVG Free Edition Anti-Virus. μTorrent is telling me that here is a firewall blocking connections, and so does Limewire. I have done all of the commercial port tests, and every single port is labeled "Secure," meaning nothing is being accessed, including things that I want to be accessed such as μTorrent. I also have similar problems trying to connect to StarCraft's Battle.net, most likely for the same reason. Is there any way I can trace where the ports are being blocked or some sort of other fix for this problem?
Thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello pitythefool26,

You are requesting assistance with P2P programs/websites...this is _strictly_ against The TSF Rules, that you agreed to when you signed up to be a member here.

Therefore we _cannot_ help you.

*Please re-read The TSF Rules here.*

This thread is now *Closed!*

Thank you.


----------

